# Letzte Zeile in einem FlexGrid löschen



## Mororu (30. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Habe wieder mal ein Problem. Ich möchte in einem FlexGrid Zeilen löschen. 

Soweit geht das ganze auch noch mit dem folgenden Code:


```
MSFlexGrid1.RemoveItem MSFlexGrid1.RowSel
```

Aber wenn im FlexGrid nur noch die Kopfzeile und ein Eintrag vorhanden ist, kann ich diese nicht löschen. Es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

Letzte feststehende Zeile kann nicht entfernt werden. Laufzeitfehler '30015'

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das umgehen kann?

Gruss Mororu


----------



## Shakie (30. September 2005)

Das kann man gar nicht umgehen, sonst wäre die Fehlermeldung ja unnütz.


----------



## Mororu (1. Oktober 2005)

Ja soll das nun wirklich bedeuten, dass wenn man ein Flexgrid abgefüllt hat es nur leeren kann wenn man es mit Clear macht?

Bei jeder anderen Programmiersprache ist sowas möglich und bei VB nicht?


----------



## Shakie (1. Oktober 2005)

Das hat ja nichts mit VB sondern mit dem Control zu tun.


----------



## Mororu (3. Oktober 2005)

Also gut, damit bin ich einverstanden. Aber was für ein gutes Tabellen Control gibt es denn noch in VB?


----------



## Shakie (3. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt noch das ListView-Control, das bietet aber nicht so viele graphische Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten wie das FlexGrid.


----------

